# Pouring a slab over a septic



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I have a problem. I have a septic system in the front of the house. I would like to have a slab poured over the area where the pipe travels to the tank. This is in Florida so I don't know how deep the pipe actually is. But would this even be conceivable?


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got no clue if it's legal in your area but somehow a guy next door to one of my jobs got it approved. I only know because I watched the septic guy pump it from the living room floor!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

MinConst said:


> I have a problem. I have a septic system in the front of the house. I would like to have a slab poured over the area where the pipe travels to the tank. This is in Florida so I don't know how deep the pipe actually is. But would this even be conceivable?



Seems like you would just 'ask' at your local TOWNSHIP BUILDING, - - I would venture to say I would think it would be at least 12" deep, even in Florida, - - but why not just dig down with a hand shovel in one spot and 'locate it' for depth??

I don't see why a 'slab' would be a problem (for anyone besides you, that is), - - maybe consider sand-bed 'pavers' that could be 'un-zipped' later??

Just guessing here, though, - - definitely not my area of 'expertise', - - maybe Teetor or someone down that way knows more about it . . .


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Paul, around here were use a probe. It's a 3/8" steel shaft with a 'T' handle on the end. You should be able to map out your system with one of these. If it slides in easy, it's sand. If you hit gravel, it's drainfield. If you hit solid, it's the tank. Or you could just go downtown and get a copy of the permit.

Much will depend on what you want to do with the slab. You don't want to drive over the drainfield even with a slab and you don't want to cover up the cleanout or filter access. With most systems this makes a portion of the yard pretty much useless. Also be careful of what you plant near it, many local trees and bushes have very invasive roots.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I wanted to pour a slab for a patio with a solid shingled roof. I understand the probe and will also stop in to ask about the permit. Thanks for the help Teetor. We were planning on building the lanai in the back but the set back is 20' and we only have 24' from the house to the line. So the front is the next choice if its possible. Or a screened roof out back will also pass. We wanted it to be windowed, and dry.


----------



## Barett P (Jun 28, 2006)

*No problem!*

It would be a good idea to install concrete risers and steel lids level with finish concrete. If its for a room addition the discharge line isn't the problem, access for pumping is.


----------

